# Audi A4 S-Line



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

i bought this Audi a few months ago and only getting around to getting it detailed now. The work was carried out by a friend and the results i think speak for themselves.

some of the products used.

Orchard Citrus Preclean
Glimmermann Snow Foam
Orchard Shampoo
Glimmermann Wheel Cleaner
Orchard Iron Cleanse
Clay Mitt
Meguiars 205
IPA Wipe Down
Chemical Guys E2 Creme Glaze
Angelwax Desirable
Orchard Perfection
Glimmermann Glass Cleaner
Chemical Guys Metal Wax
Raceglaze Wheel Sealant
Turtlewax Tyre Dressing










































































Finished pics










































































































Thanks


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Look good mate  can't go wrong with a bit of m205


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Just beautiful! Very smooth and clean!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's a seriously smart car. I'd reckon you could eat off the wheels, which look brilliant by the way
Daz


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Great results, I love those Vossen wheels they really make a huge difference to the overall look :thumb:


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Excellent results, good friend to know


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Love that red, it's growing on me more and more! :thumb: Out of curiosity, what did you use to restore the trim on the front grill and fog light surrounds?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great turn around


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks well.

I recognize that workshop from another thread


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking very very nice :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Orchard Perfection really does bring a red to life 

nice wag


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Love dem wheels. Clean and nice.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow the car looks great, probably the best looking A4 I have seen. What engine is in it?


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Looks well.
> 
> I recognize that workshop from another thread


Yeah he's a member on here and the workshop is not far from you


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

KarateKid said:


> Love that red, it's growing on me more and more! :thumb: Out of curiosity, what did you use to restore the trim on the front grill and fog light surrounds?


Thanks mate, The trims were dressed with Meguairs all season dessing, and the large grill was just wiped with the Orchard perfection as its not black (as was the rear lower skirt, although the rear grill was done with meguaris all season dressing too). Chrome trims around the grill and windows was Chemical guys metal wax


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Paul08 said:


> Wow the car looks great, probably the best looking A4 I have seen. What engine is in it?


Only a little 2.0 tdi to get me to work and back lol thanks :thumb:


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks brilliant, don't think I could own a red car but after looking at this I may have changed my mind.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments guys


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning results mate & a beautiful A4, love your wheels. I will certainly have another look at Angelwax diserable now


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

horned yo said:


> Orchard Perfection really does bring a red to life
> 
> nice wag


OP is brilliant, certainly brings out the character of the red


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Stunning car and wow what a difference a set of wheels make. They look awesome


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Are the exhausts standard on that model? They look great on the 3rd and second from last photos.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work on a stunning car mate!

Love the vossen wheels too, suit the a4 so much


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks again guys


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Paul08 said:


> Are the exhausts standard on that model? They look great on the 3rd and second from last photos.


No they aren't standard mate, I got them fitted by an exhaust shop


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Stu Mac said:


> Stunning results mate & a beautiful A4, love your wheels. I will certainly have another look at Angelwax diserable now


I was very impressed with the angelwax, it was very easy to apply and the shine is just sublime  will be buying some of this for myself


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Cracking


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

huge fan on the CVT vossens but they look a bit off to me, dont know why. The gaps between the spokes look much bigger than they are.

Do you mind me asking how much they set up back? 19s or 20s?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice mate


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Just WOW!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Really nice deep shine on that in the afters :thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Schizophonic said:


> huge fan on the CVT vossens but they look a bit off to me, dont know why. The gaps between the spokes look much bigger than they are.
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much they set up back? 19s or 20s?


Thanks mate they are 19x9.5 all round.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! Love a set of Vossen wheels!


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks bud


----------

